# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายวิทยุสื่อสารราคาถูกจัดส่งkerry หรือต่มตกลงมีบริการรับซ่อมด้วยครับ

## vvv

จำหน่ายรับซ่อมวิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ทุกชนิดคร้าบบ ทั้งบริษัท โรงงาน ก่อสร้าง งานต่างๆ งานราชการ หรือ ร้านอาหาร การออกทริป ขับรถตามกัน มีทั้งมือ 1 และ 2 ครับ 
โทร 0945594446
จัดส่งด้วย kerry วันเดียวถึงครับ
มือ2มีจำนวนจำกัดนะคร้าบ พร้อมอุปกรณ์ครบชุด

----------

